# Solved: Regular popups - "Warning! Potential Spyware Operation!"



## Tan DJ (Oct 16, 2007)

Help, I keep on getting a "Windows Security Alert" popup appearing that says:

"Warning ! Potential Spyware Operation!

Your computer is making unauthorised copies of your system and
Internet files. Run full scan now to prevent any unauthorised access
to your files! Click YES to download spyware remover ..."

This is currently appearing about every 5 minutes.

Also, I ran Spybot S&D, and it detected and removed Smitfraud.C

I just checked in my startup folder and found 2 programs that I think shouldn't be there "autorun.exe" and "system.exe"

What's going on here?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:38:26 AM, on 17/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\SUPERVOC\PROGRAM\PICPMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\printer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3K2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\ATIDtct.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\LG PC Suite\LG PC Sync\LGSyncManager.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Silicon Image\SiICfg\SiICfg.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQ10090.txt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:6711
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\printer.exe
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo RX510] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3K2.EXE /P24 "EPSON Stylus Photo RX510" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus Photo RX510"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMONTRAY] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinAVX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinAvXX.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ATI DeviceDetect] C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\ATIDtct.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WinAVX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinAvXX.exe
O4 - Startup: system.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: autorun.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: LG SyncManager.lnk = C:\Program Files\LG PC Suite\LG PC Sync\LGSyncManager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SiICfg.lnk = ?
O7 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ATI TV - {44226DFF-747E-4edc-B30C-78752E50CD0C} - C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\dtv\EXPLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://downloads.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {54B52E52-8000-4413-BD67-FC7FE24B59F2} (EARTPatchX Class) - http://simcity.ea.com/update/EARTPX.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase2895.cab
O16 - DPF: {639658F3-B141-4D6B-B936-226F75A5EAC3} (CPlayFirstDinerDash2Control Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/dinerdash2/sis/DinerDash2.1.0.0.53.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {68A2C3BD-7809-11D3-8ACF-0050046F2F9A} (AXELPlayer Class) - http://www.mindavenue.com/Downloads/AXELPlayerAX_Win32.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1131778813125
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab47946.cab
O16 - DPF: {C36661D7-3590-45B1-80B5-520839E94DAD} (MaxisSimCity4PatcherX Control) - http://simcity.ea.com/update/MaxisSimCity4PatcherX.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C45B1500-7B63-47C2-AB25-C28CB46AFDEE} (MediaBar) - http://sib1.pvw.od2.com/common/musicmanager/installation/MusicManagerPlugin.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/bonniesbookstore/sis/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: NameServer = 203.0.178.191
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sulimo.dat
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Monitor (imonNT) - Intel Corp. - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Network Time Protocol Daemon (NTP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NTP\bin\ntpd.exe
O23 - Service: Pacific Image Comm. Fax Server - Unknown owner - C:\SUPERVOC\PROGRAM\PICPMON.EXE
O23 - Service: PDAgent - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Authorization Service (VMAuthdService) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Server\vmware-authd.exe
O23 - Service: VMware DHCP Service (VMnetDHCP) - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmnetdhcp.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Virtual Mount Manager Extended (vmount2) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\VMware\VMware Virtual Image Editing\vmount2.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Registration Service (vmserverdWin32) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Server\vmserverdWin32.exe
O23 - Service: VMware NAT Service - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmnat.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## Tan DJ (Oct 16, 2007)

Argh! I just noticed that my Control panel object in the start menu has disappeared!

Also, When I start IE, I get a message that says that IE is not the default web browser, and I have to keep telling it to make it the default.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a *folder* named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply along with a new hijack log.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.

==============================
Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me regardless of what it finds *with a new HijackThis log*.

This will take some time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tan DJ (Oct 16, 2007)

I ran SmitFraudFix in safe mode, the text file had a message at the bottom saying I needed to reboot and run it a second time, so I did this as well (also in safe mode).

I have attached both output's from both the SmitFraudFix executions, and the Hijackthis log following each execution of SmithFraudFix. (second execution in next post due to length)

Next is attached the log from SUPERAntiSpyware, followed by a final hijackthis log. (due to the length of this post will be in the next post)

Also, I don't know if it is related to my spyware infestation, but I have noticed that for the past few weeks, windows has been taking an excessive length of time to shutdown.

SmitFraudFix v2.240

Scan done at 11:19:46.59, Wed 17/10/2007
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» SharedTaskScheduler Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» hosts

192.168.200.3	ad.doubleclick.net
192.168.200.3	ad.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	ads.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	ar.atwola.com
192.168.200.3	atdmt.com
192.168.200.3	avp.ch
192.168.200.3	avp.com
192.168.200.3	avp.ru
192.168.200.3	awaps.net
192.168.200.3	banner.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	banners.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	ca.com
192.168.200.3	click.atdmt.com
192.168.200.3	clicks.atdmt.com
192.168.200.3	customer.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	dispatch.mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	download.mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	downloads-us1.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	downloads-us2.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	downloads-us3.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	downloads2.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	downloads3.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	downloads4.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	engine.awaps.net
192.168.200.3	f-secure.com
192.168.200.3	fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	ftp.avp.ch
192.168.200.3	ftp.downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	ftp.downloads2.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	ftp.downloads3.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	ftp.f-secure.com
192.168.200.3	ftp.kasperskylab.ru
192.168.200.3	ftp.sophos.com
192.168.200.3	ids.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	kaspersky.com
192.168.200.3	liveupdate.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.com
192.168.200.3	mast.mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	media.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	my-etrust.com
192.168.200.3	nai.com
192.168.200.3	networkassociates.com
192.168.200.3	norton.com
192.168.200.3	phx.corporate-ir.net
192.168.200.3	rads.mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	secure.nai.com
192.168.200.3	securityresponse.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	service1.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	sophos.com
192.168.200.3	spd.atdmt.com
192.168.200.3	symantec.com
192.168.200.3	trendmicro.com
192.168.200.3	update.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	updates.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	updates1.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	updates2.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	updates3.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	updates4.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	updates5.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	us.mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	vil.nai.com
192.168.200.3	viruslist.com
192.168.200.3	viruslist.ru
192.168.200.3	virusscan.jotti.org
192.168.200.3	virustotal.com
192.168.200.3	www.avp.ch
192.168.200.3	www.avp.com
192.168.200.3	www.avp.ru
192.168.200.3	www.awaps.net
192.168.200.3	www.ca.com
192.168.200.3	www.f-secure.com
192.168.200.3	www.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	www.grisoft.com
192.168.200.3	www.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	www.kaspersky.com
192.168.200.3	www.kaspersky.ru
192.168.200.3	www.mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	www.my-etrust.com
192.168.200.3	www.nai.com
192.168.200.3	www.networkassociates.com
192.168.200.3	www.sophos.com
192.168.200.3	www.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	www.symantec.com 
192.168.200.3	www.trendmicro.com
192.168.200.3	www.viruslist.com
192.168.200.3	www.viruslist.ru
192.168.200.3	www.virustotal.com
192.168.200.3	www3.ca.com

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winsock2 Fix

S!Ri's WS2Fix: LSP not Found.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\WINDOWS\system32\printer.exe Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinAvXX.exe Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\JOHNAN~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\system.exe Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\autorun.exe Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» DNS

HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.2.1 10.1.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: NameServer=203.0.178.191
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.2.1 10.1.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: NameServer=203.0.178.191
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.2.1 10.1.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: NameServer=203.0.178.191
HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.2.1 10.1.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.2.1 10.1.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.2.1 10.1.1.1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» SharedTaskScheduler After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Reboot

C:\WINDOWS\system32\sulimo.dat Please, Reboot and Run SmitfraudFix option 2 once again.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:34:30 AM, on 17/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\SUPERVOC\PROGRAM\PICPMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3K2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\ATIDtct.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\LG PC Suite\LG PC Sync\LGSyncManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Silicon Image\SiICfg\SiICfg.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQ10090.txt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:6711
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo RX510] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3K2.EXE /P24 "EPSON Stylus Photo RX510" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus Photo RX510"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMONTRAY] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ATI DeviceDetect] C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\ATIDtct.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: LG SyncManager.lnk = C:\Program Files\LG PC Suite\LG PC Sync\LGSyncManager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SiICfg.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ATI TV - {44226DFF-747E-4edc-B30C-78752E50CD0C} - C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\dtv\EXPLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://downloads.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {54B52E52-8000-4413-BD67-FC7FE24B59F2} (EARTPatchX Class) - http://simcity.ea.com/update/EARTPX.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase2895.cab
O16 - DPF: {639658F3-B141-4D6B-B936-226F75A5EAC3} (CPlayFirstDinerDash2Control Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/dinerdash2/sis/DinerDash2.1.0.0.53.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {68A2C3BD-7809-11D3-8ACF-0050046F2F9A} (AXELPlayer Class) - http://www.mindavenue.com/Downloads/AXELPlayerAX_Win32.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1131778813125
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab47946.cab
O16 - DPF: {C36661D7-3590-45B1-80B5-520839E94DAD} (MaxisSimCity4PatcherX Control) - http://simcity.ea.com/update/MaxisSimCity4PatcherX.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C45B1500-7B63-47C2-AB25-C28CB46AFDEE} (MediaBar) - http://sib1.pvw.od2.com/common/musicmanager/installation/MusicManagerPlugin.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/bonniesbookstore/sis/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: NameServer = 203.0.178.191
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Monitor (imonNT) - Intel Corp. - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Network Time Protocol Daemon (NTP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NTP\bin\ntpd.exe
O23 - Service: Pacific Image Comm. Fax Server - Unknown owner - C:\SUPERVOC\PROGRAM\PICPMON.EXE
O23 - Service: PDAgent - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Authorization Service (VMAuthdService) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Server\vmware-authd.exe
O23 - Service: VMware DHCP Service (VMnetDHCP) - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmnetdhcp.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Virtual Mount Manager Extended (vmount2) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\VMware\VMware Virtual Image Editing\vmount2.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Registration Service (vmserverdWin32) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Server\vmserverdWin32.exe
O23 - Service: VMware NAT Service - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmnat.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## Tan DJ (Oct 16, 2007)

Second execution of Smitfraud with highjackthis output

SmitFraudFix v2.240

Scan done at 11:39:13.09, Wed 17/10/2007
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» SharedTaskScheduler Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» hosts

192.168.200.3	ad.doubleclick.net
192.168.200.3	ad.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	ads.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	ar.atwola.com
192.168.200.3	atdmt.com
192.168.200.3	avp.ch
192.168.200.3	avp.com
192.168.200.3	avp.ru
192.168.200.3	awaps.net
192.168.200.3	banner.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	banners.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	ca.com
192.168.200.3	click.atdmt.com
192.168.200.3	clicks.atdmt.com
192.168.200.3	customer.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	dispatch.mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	download.mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	downloads-us1.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	downloads-us2.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	downloads-us3.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	downloads2.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	downloads3.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	downloads4.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	engine.awaps.net
192.168.200.3	f-secure.com
192.168.200.3	fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	ftp.avp.ch
192.168.200.3	ftp.downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	ftp.downloads2.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	ftp.downloads3.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	ftp.f-secure.com
192.168.200.3	ftp.kasperskylab.ru
192.168.200.3	ftp.sophos.com
192.168.200.3	ids.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	kaspersky.com
192.168.200.3	liveupdate.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.com
192.168.200.3	mast.mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	media.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	my-etrust.com
192.168.200.3	nai.com
192.168.200.3	networkassociates.com
192.168.200.3	norton.com
192.168.200.3	phx.corporate-ir.net
192.168.200.3	rads.mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	secure.nai.com
192.168.200.3	securityresponse.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	service1.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	sophos.com
192.168.200.3	spd.atdmt.com
192.168.200.3	symantec.com
192.168.200.3	trendmicro.com
192.168.200.3	update.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	updates.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	updates1.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	updates2.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	updates3.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	updates4.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	updates5.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	us.mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	vil.nai.com
192.168.200.3	viruslist.com
192.168.200.3	viruslist.ru
192.168.200.3	virusscan.jotti.org
192.168.200.3	virustotal.com
192.168.200.3	www.avp.ch
192.168.200.3	www.avp.com
192.168.200.3	www.avp.ru
192.168.200.3	www.awaps.net
192.168.200.3	www.ca.com
192.168.200.3	www.f-secure.com
192.168.200.3	www.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	www.grisoft.com
192.168.200.3	www.kaspersky-labs.com
192.168.200.3	www.kaspersky.com
192.168.200.3	www.kaspersky.ru
192.168.200.3	www.mcafee.com
192.168.200.3	www.my-etrust.com
192.168.200.3	www.nai.com
192.168.200.3	www.networkassociates.com
192.168.200.3	www.sophos.com
192.168.200.3	www.symantec.com
192.168.200.3	www.symantec.com 
192.168.200.3	www.trendmicro.com
192.168.200.3	www.viruslist.com
192.168.200.3	www.viruslist.ru
192.168.200.3	www.virustotal.com
192.168.200.3	www3.ca.com

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winsock2 Fix

S!Ri's WS2Fix: LSP not Found.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Delete_Me_Dummy_sulimo.dat Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» DNS

HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.2.1 10.1.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: NameServer=203.0.178.191
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.2.1 10.1.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: NameServer=203.0.178.191
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.2.1 10.1.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: NameServer=203.0.178.191
HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.2.1 10.1.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.2.1 10.1.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.2.1 10.1.1.1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» SharedTaskScheduler After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:53:36 AM, on 17/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3K2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\ATIDtct.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.EXE
C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\LG PC Suite\LG PC Sync\LGSyncManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Silicon Image\SiICfg\SiICfg.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\SUPERVOC\PROGRAM\PICPMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQ10090.txt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:6711
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo RX510] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3K2.EXE /P24 "EPSON Stylus Photo RX510" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus Photo RX510"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMONTRAY] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ATI DeviceDetect] C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\ATIDtct.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: LG SyncManager.lnk = C:\Program Files\LG PC Suite\LG PC Sync\LGSyncManager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SiICfg.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ATI TV - {44226DFF-747E-4edc-B30C-78752E50CD0C} - C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\dtv\EXPLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://downloads.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {54B52E52-8000-4413-BD67-FC7FE24B59F2} (EARTPatchX Class) - http://simcity.ea.com/update/EARTPX.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase2895.cab
O16 - DPF: {639658F3-B141-4D6B-B936-226F75A5EAC3} (CPlayFirstDinerDash2Control Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/dinerdash2/sis/DinerDash2.1.0.0.53.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {68A2C3BD-7809-11D3-8ACF-0050046F2F9A} (AXELPlayer Class) - http://www.mindavenue.com/Downloads/AXELPlayerAX_Win32.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1131778813125
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab47946.cab
O16 - DPF: {C36661D7-3590-45B1-80B5-520839E94DAD} (MaxisSimCity4PatcherX Control) - http://simcity.ea.com/update/MaxisSimCity4PatcherX.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C45B1500-7B63-47C2-AB25-C28CB46AFDEE} (MediaBar) - http://sib1.pvw.od2.com/common/musicmanager/installation/MusicManagerPlugin.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/bonniesbookstore/sis/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: NameServer = 203.0.178.191
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Monitor (imonNT) - Intel Corp. - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Network Time Protocol Daemon (NTP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NTP\bin\ntpd.exe
O23 - Service: Pacific Image Comm. Fax Server - Unknown owner - C:\SUPERVOC\PROGRAM\PICPMON.EXE
O23 - Service: PDAgent - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Authorization Service (VMAuthdService) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Server\vmware-authd.exe
O23 - Service: VMware DHCP Service (VMnetDHCP) - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmnetdhcp.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Virtual Mount Manager Extended (vmount2) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\VMware\VMware Virtual Image Editing\vmount2.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Registration Service (vmserverdWin32) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Server\vmserverdWin32.exe
O23 - Service: VMware NAT Service - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmnat.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## Tan DJ (Oct 16, 2007)

Super AntiSpyware Scan log, followed by final Hijacthis output.

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 10/17/2007 at 04:11 PM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3326
Trace Rules Database Version: 1327

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 04:12:14

Memory items scanned : 654
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 6176
Registry threats detected : 3
File items scanned : 178715
File threats detected : 60

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\john_and[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\John and Tracy\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

Registry Cleaner Trial
HKCR\Install.Install
HKCR\Install.Install\CurVer
HKCR\Install.Install.1

Trojan.Downloader-Gen/NoMultiTask
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{0B7964D1-D479-496D-BFE8-7E0B9D5FD003}\RP20\A0006323.DLL

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:47:50 PM, on 17/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3K2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\ATIDtct.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.EXE
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\SUPERVOC\PROGRAM\PICPMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\LG PC Suite\LG PC Sync\LGSyncManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Silicon Image\SiICfg\SiICfg.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQ10090.txt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:6711
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo RX510] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3K2.EXE /P24 "EPSON Stylus Photo RX510" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus Photo RX510"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMONTRAY] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ATI DeviceDetect] C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\ATIDtct.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: LG SyncManager.lnk = C:\Program Files\LG PC Suite\LG PC Sync\LGSyncManager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SiICfg.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ATI TV - {44226DFF-747E-4edc-B30C-78752E50CD0C} - C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\dtv\EXPLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://downloads.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {54B52E52-8000-4413-BD67-FC7FE24B59F2} (EARTPatchX Class) - http://simcity.ea.com/update/EARTPX.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase2895.cab
O16 - DPF: {639658F3-B141-4D6B-B936-226F75A5EAC3} (CPlayFirstDinerDash2Control Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/dinerdash2/sis/DinerDash2.1.0.0.53.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {68A2C3BD-7809-11D3-8ACF-0050046F2F9A} (AXELPlayer Class) - http://www.mindavenue.com/Downloads/AXELPlayerAX_Win32.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1131778813125
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab47946.cab
O16 - DPF: {C36661D7-3590-45B1-80B5-520839E94DAD} (MaxisSimCity4PatcherX Control) - http://simcity.ea.com/update/MaxisSimCity4PatcherX.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C45B1500-7B63-47C2-AB25-C28CB46AFDEE} (MediaBar) - http://sib1.pvw.od2.com/common/musicmanager/installation/MusicManagerPlugin.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/bonniesbookstore/sis/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: NameServer = 203.0.178.191
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Monitor (imonNT) - Intel Corp. - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Network Time Protocol Daemon (NTP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NTP\bin\ntpd.exe
O23 - Service: Pacific Image Comm. Fax Server - Unknown owner - C:\SUPERVOC\PROGRAM\PICPMON.EXE
O23 - Service: PDAgent - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Authorization Service (VMAuthdService) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Server\vmware-authd.exe
O23 - Service: VMware DHCP Service (VMnetDHCP) - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmnetdhcp.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Virtual Mount Manager Extended (vmount2) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\VMware\VMware Virtual Image Editing\vmount2.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Registration Service (vmserverdWin32) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Server\vmserverdWin32.exe
O23 - Service: VMware NAT Service - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmnat.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download http://downloads.andymanchesta.com/RemovalTools/SDFix.exe and save it to your Desktop.

Double click SDFix.exe and it will extract the files to %systemdrive%
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically *C:\SDFix)*

Please then reboot your computer in Safe Mode by doing the following :
·	Restart your computer
·	After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
·	Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
·	Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press Enter.
·	Choose your usual account.
·	Open the *extracted SDFix folder* and double click RunThis.bat to start the script.
·	Type Y to begin the cleanup process.
·	It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
·	Press any Key and it will restart the PC.
·	When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display Finished, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
·	Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as Report.txt
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
·	Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log
==============

Download the *HostsXpert 3.8 - Hosts File Manager*. 

Unzip HostsXpert - Hosts File Manager to a convenient folder such as C:\HostsXpert - Hosts File Manager
Run HostsXpert - Hosts File Manager from its new home
Click "Make Hosts Writable?" in the upper right corner (If available).
Click Restore Microsofts Host File and then click OK.
Click the X to exit the program.
Note: If you were using a custom Hosts file you will need to replace any of those entries yourself.

===============

How is the PC now?


----------



## Tan DJ (Oct 16, 2007)

I noticed that when SDFix was running in Safe Mode, a whole bunch of "Access Denied" messages appeared, just before it got to the message about rebooting. Is this a problem?

SDFix: Version 1.109

Run by John and Tracy on Thu 18/10/2007 at 05:45 AM

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

No Trojan Files Found

Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

C:\WINDOWS
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.

 Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\Program Files\\Kodak\\Kodak EasyShare software\\bin\\EasyShare.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Kodak\\Kodak EasyShare software\\bin\\EasyShare.exe:*:Enabled:EasyShare"
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IMApp.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IMApp.exe:*:Enabled:IncrediMail"
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IncMail.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IncMail.exe:*:Enabled:IncrediMail"
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImpCnt.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImpCnt.exe:*:Enabled:IncrediMail"
"C:\\Program Files\\Firefly Studios\\Stronghold 2\\Stronghold2.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Firefly Studios\\Stronghold 2\\Stronghold2.exe:*:Enabled:Stronghold 2"
"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Games\\Zoo Tycoon 2\\zt.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Games\\Zoo Tycoon 2\\zt.exe:*:Enabled:Zoo Tycoon 2 Executable"
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes"
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImSc.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImSc.exe:*:Enabled:IncrediMail"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Documents and Settings\\John and Tracy\\My Documents\\Downloads\\incredimail_install(1).exe"="C:\\Documents and Settings\\John and Tracy\\My Documents\\Downloads\\incredimail_install(1).exe:*:Enabled:IncrediMail Installer"
"C:\\Program Files\\Firaxis Games\\Sid Meier's Civilization 4\\Civilization4.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Firaxis Games\\Sid Meier's Civilization 4\\Civilization4.exe:*:Enabled:Sid Meier's Civilization 4"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImLc.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImLc.exe:*:Enabled:IncrediMail"
"C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\MgImp.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\MgImp.exe:*:Enabled:Magentic"
"C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\Magentic.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\Magentic.exe:*:Enabled:Magentic"
"C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\MgApp.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\MgApp.exe:*:Enabled:Magentic"
"%windir%\\system32\\winav.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\winav.exe:*:Enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"
"%windir%\\system32\\winav.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\winav.exe:*:Enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"

Remaining Files:
---------------

Files with Hidden Attributes:

Tue 7 Aug 2007 16,082,248 ...H. --- "C:\Program Files\Mystery Case Files - Prime Suspects\Mystery Case Files - Prime Suspects.exe"
Tue 7 Aug 2007 16,479,560 ...H. --- "C:\Program Files\Mystery Case Files - Ravenhearst\Mystery Case Files - Ravenhearst.exe"
Sun 20 Nov 2005 4 ...H. --- "C:\Tools\Dirtkt\bdfhjlnp.sys"
Mon 20 Aug 2001 65,536 ...H. --- "C:\Program Files\EA Games\Firaxis Games\Sid Meiers SimGolf\go_ez.exe"
Mon 20 Aug 2001 577,536 ...H. --- "C:\Program Files\EA Games\Firaxis Games\Sid Meiers SimGolf\Sid Meier's SimGolf_EZ.exe"

Finished!

A window poped up when I tried to run HijackThis saying:

An unexpected error has occurred at procedure: modMain_CheckOther1Item()
Error #5 - Invalid procedure call or argument

Please email me at [email protected], reporting the following:
* What you were trying to fix when the error occurred, if applicable
* How you can reproduce the error
* A complete HijackThis scan log, if possible

Windows version: Windows NT 5.01.2600
MSIE version: 7.0.5730.11
HijackThis version: 1.99.1

This message has been copied to your clipboard.
Click OK to continue the rest of the scan.

I clicked OK, and here is the Hijacthis output:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:10:29 AM, on 18/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\SUPERVOC\PROGRAM\PICPMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3K2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\ATIDtct.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\Program Files\LG PC Suite\LG PC Sync\LGSyncManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Silicon Image\SiICfg\SiICfg.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQ10090.txt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:6711
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo RX510] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3K2.EXE /P24 "EPSON Stylus Photo RX510" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus Photo RX510"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMONTRAY] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ATI DeviceDetect] C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\main\ATIDtct.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: LG SyncManager.lnk = C:\Program Files\LG PC Suite\LG PC Sync\LGSyncManager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SiICfg.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ATI TV - {44226DFF-747E-4edc-B30C-78752E50CD0C} - C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\dtv\EXPLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://downloads.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {54B52E52-8000-4413-BD67-FC7FE24B59F2} (EARTPatchX Class) - http://simcity.ea.com/update/EARTPX.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase2895.cab
O16 - DPF: {639658F3-B141-4D6B-B936-226F75A5EAC3} (CPlayFirstDinerDash2Control Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/dinerdash2/sis/DinerDash2.1.0.0.53.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {68A2C3BD-7809-11D3-8ACF-0050046F2F9A} (AXELPlayer Class) - http://www.mindavenue.com/Downloads/AXELPlayerAX_Win32.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1131778813125
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab47946.cab
O16 - DPF: {C36661D7-3590-45B1-80B5-520839E94DAD} (MaxisSimCity4PatcherX Control) - http://simcity.ea.com/update/MaxisSimCity4PatcherX.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C45B1500-7B63-47C2-AB25-C28CB46AFDEE} (MediaBar) - http://sib1.pvw.od2.com/common/musicmanager/installation/MusicManagerPlugin.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/bonniesbookstore/sis/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{969918B0-C0B1-4002-B843-B60EC3DACA4D}: NameServer = 203.0.178.191
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qdot.qld.gov.au
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Monitor (imonNT) - Intel Corp. - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Network Time Protocol Daemon (NTP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NTP\bin\ntpd.exe
O23 - Service: Pacific Image Comm. Fax Server - Unknown owner - C:\SUPERVOC\PROGRAM\PICPMON.EXE
O23 - Service: PDAgent - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Authorization Service (VMAuthdService) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Server\vmware-authd.exe
O23 - Service: VMware DHCP Service (VMnetDHCP) - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmnetdhcp.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Virtual Mount Manager Extended (vmount2) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\VMware\VMware Virtual Image Editing\vmount2.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Registration Service (vmserverdWin32) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Server\vmserverdWin32.exe
O23 - Service: VMware NAT Service - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmnat.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

How are things on the PC now


----------



## Tan DJ (Oct 16, 2007)

Things appear to be running much better now.

Thanks for your help.

So the Access denied errors that appeard when SDFix was run are safe to ignore?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on - heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

This clears infected restore points and sets a new, clean one.


----------

